# How to polish a car with no masking tape



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok maybe a little bit

*Bonnet* - open bonnet and place an old folded towel between bonnet catches and engine bay. *NB* bonnet will not be at full rigid strength so do not use this tecnique if using lots of pressure

Gently lower bonnet onto towel. It should be a few inches from the wings allowing you to safely polish bonnet edges without touching wings

*Wings* - Next open bonnet fully and polish wings again you can reach the edges with no fear of cross over onto the bonnet. A small strip of tape may be needed where wing edge meets door edge.

*Doors* open door and place a cloth against door catch so the door is propped open allowing you to polish opff the edge without hitting next door or rear 3/4. A thin strip of tape may be needed on window edge. Ensure door is closed again as you polish the section furthest from door catch as the slight angle can induce holograms by rotary.

*Roof* - open doors and polish roof and c pillar

*Boot lid* - repeat as bonnet

*Hatchback *lift and get someone to hold it at a 45 degree angle for you whilst you polish off the edges.

*Plastic lights* just polish them

The days of splatter tecnique etc are long gone and by careful polishing you should not get any polish in panel gaps!

Repeat infinitum.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> *Hatchback *lift and get someone to hold it at a 45 degree angle for you whilst you polish off the edges.
> 
> The days of splatter tecnique etc are long gone


Point 1 - Finding some Mug to do that stage is essential 

Point 2 - Not saying anything ....


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That would certainly save some time. Having said that it is all the fiddly bits like door handles and badges that take the longest. But no dust or splatter in the panel gap to clean out is a bonus.

I too can see a flaw in the tailgate technique


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I quite often use these techniques when doing a "one step" de-swirl :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

No flaw in the tailgate tecnique as quite often you can do ikt using the up opressure of the hydraulic rods


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Good tips, thanks for sharing mate:thumb:


----------

